# Has any impacted customer who moved mortgage after being refused tracker back, got tracker back yet



## notabene (13 Jul 2017)

Mortgage moved from Ulster Bank to AIB after Ulster refused to give Tracker back in July 2008 after a 2 year fixed period

Was deemed impacted by Ulster Bank on 25th January - to cut a long story short have been back and forth with letters since March asking when they were going to give tracker back/alleviate the impact of not having tracker as per Phase 2 of Central Bank Guidelines.

Can not get a straight or non evasive answer out of them - letters are weekly at present - they write on Thursday in response to my Monday morning email - Letter arrives Monday - I email back and we go again the same the next week. They have had direct questions regarding above, including portions of the report submitted but refuse to answer the questions asked.

Answers are in a similar vein to the 60 day letters.

Have also asked directly is this to say they are refusing to reinstate tracker/alleviation - also unanswered (though perhaps not a bad thing)

In May, fed up of this, I filed an online complaint with the FSO saying that the bank was not following the guidelines as set out by the Central Bank. Did not hear back from the FSO until June whereupon I got a story saying that they had had difficulty with their online system and didn't realise it wasn't working. Thus the complaint was now out of time and they could not deal with it. I sent back a fairly sharply worded email and got a letter back apologising asking to see the letters from the bank in order to pass these on to dispute resolution. Dropped copies in by hand, save any other disasters. I also submitted the portion of the Central Bank Gudelines regarding phase 2 in order to be specific on what I was complaining about

Again waited several weeks. I had not heard anything, bar an email from the person concerned on the day I dropped them in saying that they had been received. Emailed on Monday asking what was going on - received an email yesterday telling me that they have decided not to deal with any such cases until such a time as the Central Bank issues a final set of instructions to the banks under the guidance of the Tracker Mortgage Review.

As you can imagine I was less than impressed - Have asked them to clarify why the previous set of instructions, which are quite clear, are not good enough to act upon. And that when these are in place it is incredibly unfair to ask me to wait further while both the Central Bank and Bank get their act together. Have not had any response thus far.

I was in touch with the Central Bank also, who are unable to get involved and said to continue 'engaging' with the bank though you can't really call those letters engagement as there is nothing written in them as it were.

So my query is - while those who did not move mortgages seem to have been largely restored at this stage - has anyone who did move what had been a tracker mortgage to another bank when their tracker was not given back to them, had their tracker reinstated currently?

Thanks.


----------



## elcato (14 Jul 2017)

Not I but I am in the same boat as you. I moved in 2010 to AIB. I have written twice to UB and the central bank and have got the usual response of looking into it. As I only started hunting them down at the start of this year though so I am at the very back of the queue though. I expect anyone who moved are not added unless they seek to be and then they are at the bottom of the line. Luckily I hoarded all correspondence of the mortgage and the FO complaint that followed so I am waiting for the time to sit down and read through them all again and then either contact PK or start a pointed attack with some evidence to back it up by way of the documents I have.


----------



## notabene (14 Jul 2017)

@elcato good to know it's not just me!


----------



## moneymakeover (14 Jul 2017)

Very frustrating the way the system works

The central bank refuses to talk to members of the public

The ombudsman won't get involved until the central bank review has finished

So basically the customer is completely stuck

And zero transparency


----------



## RedOnion (14 Jul 2017)

moneymakeover said:


> The ombudsman won't get involved until the central bank review has finished



I'm sure they'll have plenty to say if we get publicly available information showing the number of FO decisions that have been overturned during the review!


----------



## notabene (14 Jul 2017)

@moneymakeover you've got it exactly stuck and extremely frustrated - as it happened in one of those quirky coincidences facebook's memories popped up a quote today from this day in 2008 when the bank first refused the mortgage to be put back on the tracker...9 years and counting.....


----------

